# Wood quality



## lastrajm (Mar 19, 2015)

Just picked up some wood the other day and am concerned on the quality of it for smoking.   I'm use to using chunks so this is the first time I'm getting full splits.  Purchased a mix of hickory and apple.  Was told they both were split about a year ago.  Not all the splits look like this but some do, I'd say 35%.  



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## themule69 (Mar 19, 2015)

As long as it doesn't have bugs it should be good to go. Remember you want it seasoned first.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Mar 19, 2015)

I recently bought some apple that looked about like that. It smokes fine. But this is the first time I have seen it in bags for sale looking that bad. Home Depot.


----------



## lastrajm (Mar 19, 2015)

What's the best way to check for bugs?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lastrajm (Mar 19, 2015)

What the rest of the rack looks like.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2015)

Never seen bagged wood look like that

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Mar 19, 2015)

Split and heat. See what comes out. Personally I have never had buggy wood but I doubt it would bother me much because I am burning it anyway.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 19, 2015)

gary s said:


> Never seen bagged wood look like that
> 
> Gary


I was talking about my wood that I got from HD gary.


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry, my bad     That wood like mine after it sits for a year

gary


----------



## themule69 (Mar 20, 2015)

You will find the bugs real easy if they are there. If the bark wants to fall off let it. If it wants to stay on that is fine also.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

